# Lump



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a 3.5 month old v puppy. He had gis second round of shots and got s cyst/bump in the shoulder blade area. We used benedryl and had him checked by thr vet. It went away but now around 3 weeks later he has like a cyst/bump on his leg. He is seeing a different vet today. I am very worried has anyone had this happen? Could it be a bruise from playing with our other dog?


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Our pup had a growth exactly like this one, even the location was the same. Tests did not show anything. Our vet said it was nothing to worry about, just a fatty growth that is typical to dogs. As long as it does not grow or bother him, we should leave it alone. The vet said it might go away or get smaller and it did. After about couple of month there is no sign it was ever there.


----------



## Murray (Jul 7, 2013)

Thank you! We finished at the vet and they did a slide to be on the safe side and said it was a fatty growth. They also noted his reaction to the distemper/lepto vaccine and used a different brand as well as give him a fluid iv/ mild steroid to reduce this recation. I couldnt be happier and thank you for all your help!


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I would think it is just a reaction to the vaccine. My puppy had a lump for a few weeks also after her vaccines.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

A mosquito bite does something similar to our boy. 
A little vinegar rub speeds healing for us.


----------

